# Uber Eats bicycle delivery - too many drivers in Adelaide center



## Wooom (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello.

I started with Uber Eats on a bicycle in Adelaide central district some 6 weeks ago (October 2017) and it was quite busy. I got delivery after delivery during lunch time. Now, mid Noveber, it's dead slow. In two hours 1:30 - 3:30 pm I got one delivery while waiting in the best spots.
My guess is that it's too many drivers out there. Sometimes we meet 6-7 drivers on bicycles and motorbikes in one spot. Or is there any other reason?

And can someone tell me how is it in other Australian cities, Perth, Melbourne, Brisbane,.. ? Also this slow because too many drivers already outside?

And can someone tell me if it's much harder for example in Melbourne on a bicycle because it's not that flat compared to Adelaide CDC?

Thank you


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Wooom said:


> Hello.
> 
> I started with Uber Eats on a bicycle in Adelaide central district some 6 weeks ago (October 2017) and it was quite busy. I got delivery after delivery during lunch time. Now, mid Noveber, it's dead slow. In two hours 1:30 - 3:30 pm I got one delivery while waiting in the best spots.
> My guess is that it's too many drivers out there. Sometimes we meet 6-7 drivers on bicycles and motorbikes in one spot. Or is there any other reason?
> ...


In Canberra, there seem to be very few cyclists or motor bike riders doing UberEATS deliveries. Overwhelmingly, it's car drivers who also do UberX trips doing the deliveries.

On the other hand, there are heaps of Deliveroo cyclists and motor bike riders.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

Wooom said:


> Hello.
> 
> I started with Uber Eats on a bicycle in Adelaide central district some 6 weeks ago (October 2017) and it was quite busy. I got delivery after delivery during lunch time. Now, mid Noveber, it's dead slow. In two hours 1:30 - 3:30 pm I got one delivery while waiting in the best spots.
> My guess is that it's too many drivers out there. Sometimes we meet 6-7 drivers on bicycles and motorbikes in one spot. Or is there any other reason?
> ...


Its the same for Uber Eats on a car. Its going slow even in boosts areas during boosts period. Too many drivers I guess.


----------

